#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Juf zoekt leraar

## houda_213

Juf van 41 jaar, nooit getrouwd, zoekt leraar.

----------


## amir1

> Juf van 41 jaar, nooit getrouwd, zoekt leraar.


Salam.heb je nog iemand gevonden
Ik heb interesse .Wil je leren kennen
Wie weet

----------


## Mohamed51

Hallo ik zou je graag willen leren kennen aub je mag mij altijd contacteren

----------


## Nicedutchguy

Hi..interesse in een NL man..

----------


## Mohamed51

Neen je mag mij altijd priv sturen als je wil

----------


## houda_213

Hey Amir1. Stuur mij een prive bericht.

----------


## amir1

> Juf van 41 jaar, nooit getrouwd, zoekt leraar.


Hey.
Het lukt niet om een bericht te sturen
Mijn mail is [email protected]

----------


## Shooter

> Juf van 41 jaar, nooit getrouwd, zoekt leraar.


Beste Lerares,

Ik zal mij ff voorstellen Foozi 37 jaar, ondernemend in het dagelijkse leven.

Jou leeftijd en beroep spreekt mij erg aan, en aangezien ik ook bij les geef bent U van harte welkom...

Gr,

Foozi

----------

